# Hours Worked



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

What sort of hours do AAM posters do?
Of late I find myself doing about 60-65 hours a week in work and another 15-25 at home. This is not usual for me (I usually do about 50 at work and 5-10 at home) and I'm knackered. Does anyone do mad long hours all the time?
For the sake of this thread lets ignore the working time act and pretent we are all self employed.


----------



## RMCF (23 Apr 2008)

I'm a continental shift worker, and work 48hrs over 4 days, with 4 days off.

Rarely do OT, so is usually no more than 48, and get plenty of time off, so quite often less than 48.

Feel sorry for you having to work up to 90hrs - that can't be good for you. I find 48 very tiring !!!!


----------



## Anto318 (23 Apr 2008)

I do 40 hours a week, 7am-4pm and then 7am-12pm on a Friday so pretty happy with my hours (the joys of working flexi hours). I do maybe 50+ hours when on site on a project but when in the office its normally on 40 hours. I work as a Pharmaceutical Software Enginner.

My girlfriend works 60+ hours at work and then maybe another 20+ hours at home, she is a general manager of a fitness centre so she is endlessly working. She normally works 7 days a week also.


----------



## Sunny (23 Apr 2008)

Work in financial services and work about 60 hours per week. Never work from home and only take blackberry when travelling for work reasons. Never take it home or on holidays much to my bosses disgust. Line has to be drawn somewhere but I can imagine how difficult it it if you are self employed.


----------



## bullbars (23 Apr 2008)

My Hours are 8-6 Mon to friday but regularly work past 6, dont get any O/T pay. I gave up bringing work home at weekends.


----------



## MrMan (23 Apr 2008)

Work 50-60 hours per week, in my job people don't hesitate to ask for appointments late in the evening any day of the week, don't always accommodate though. there are times when Id have 2-3 straight weeks with no day off but partly my own doing aswell. Its hard to switch off though when you work a long week.


----------



## gianni (23 Apr 2008)

I'm a 35 hour week worker, (Private sector), 9-5 mon-fri. Occasionally staying late is required but I'd take time in lieu if this occurs. 

I like my job and my company but I prefer my free time! I work to live rather than the reverse. 

I'm not a believer in 'putting in the hours' to get ahead. I've seen plenty of people who work long hours but aren't productive. Quality not quantity is what I try to adhere to.

I'm not for one minute suggesting that those who work long hours, like your good selves, aren't doing quality work!! 

I guess it depends on the industry and the lifestyle choices of the individual. I know that some people really love their jobs and are more than happy to spend long hours at it. In a way I envy them *slightly* as they are spending their time doing something they love and are probably being very well rewarded for doing so...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Apr 2008)

At the moment including commuting i'm doing about 90 hrs.

Thats 2 jobs and from April to Sept its about that 6 or 7 days a week and Dec is the same.

I am commuting 15 hrs and then 75 work.

Thats day job and seperate business interests.

Its a lot but we do what has to be done in life.


----------



## remey (23 Apr 2008)

Is the commute included in the working hours??
Eg. I leave house at 7 and on a bad traffic day get home at 7 but my hours are 9-5.30.


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

I don't think travel to or from work should be counted.


----------



## shnaek (23 Apr 2008)

Purple said:


> I don't think travel to or from work should be counted.


I agree. Whether or not you live close to work is mainly a matter of choice.


----------



## remey (23 Apr 2008)

Ok well then I do 42.5 hours (although a bit reduced now due to "credit crunch!!")
Do about ten hours a week at home - it appears from looking at posts above that I'm quite lazy!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Apr 2008)

well its 75 then and i do some work on the train as well. phone calls, e mails etc.


----------



## z103 (23 Apr 2008)

I spend 70-80 hours/week at my job, but not necessarily 'working'. Right now I'm not working, but reading the internet. I'm striving to improve my work/life balance by
 - waking up earlier
 - always finishing at 5:30, no matter what.
 - not working at weekends
 - unplugging the internet.
 - doing (far) more exercise.

Over the last year or so, I grown fat, unfit and inefficient.


----------



## Lorrie (23 Apr 2008)

I also work 35 hours. 9-5 Monday - Friday. I can do a bit extra if I wish at home but will take leave in lieu. I feel lazy now when I see the hours other people work. It takes me 5 mins to get to work. I don't know how long commuters do it and then work such long hours.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Apr 2008)

leghorn said:


> I spend 70-80 hours/week at my job, but not necessarily 'working'. Right now I'm not working, but reading the internet. I'm striving to improve my work/life balance by
> - waking up earlier
> - always finishing at 5:30, no matter what.
> - not working at weekends
> ...


 
that would be a nice life.

Most nights its about 7 before i'm home and up at 6.30

Some nights its 10pm when i'm home and some its 2 to 4 am ( and still up at 6.30  )

Then its sat 8.30 to 3pm and 8 pm to about 2am.


----------



## mik_da_man (23 Apr 2008)

I used to work O/T but decided that my free time is more important.
I currently am self employed and work 9 to 5. I work contract work so have some flexibility in choosing my hours.
I follow the "work to live, not live to work" rule 

Mik


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I follow the "work to live, not live to work" rule
> 
> Mik


 
My sentiments exactly. I worked 35 hour week. 10 mins commute each way. Start between 8.30 and 10.00, finish between 4.00 adn 6.30 (flexitime). Usually do the 8.30 to 4.00 slot and I'm home/in the pub by 4.15! 

Sometimes travel for meetings, etc.. Always make sure I take my "travel time". Took me years to get to this life balance and I'm not going to lose it now!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Apr 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I used to work O/T but decided that my free time is more important.
> I currently am self employed and work 9 to 5. I work contract work so have some flexibility in choosing my hours.
> *I follow the "work to live, not live to work" rule*
> 
> Mik


 
So do i, i'n year 2 of a 5 year plan that will reduce working hrs, increase personal time and less bills at the end of it.


----------



## Sunny (23 Apr 2008)

I am beginning to think that some people are actually proud of how much they work!!! It sounds like the 'lunch is for wimps' culture is back!


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

Sunny said:


> I am beginning to think that some people are actually proud of how much they work!!! It sounds like the 'lunch is for wimps' culture is back!



I hope not; it would be a stupid way to judge people (as bad as judging them based on what they do or what they earn).


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Apr 2008)

There is nothing wrong with working hard. I have no kids yet and the reason i work hard now is that if we are lucky enough to have kids in the futute i won't have to work as hard as i'll have no car payments and only a few years left on a small mortgage.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Apr 2008)

I wonder how often do people who work the long hours log on to AAM to relax for a moment or two


----------



## gipimann (23 Apr 2008)

I'm a 9-5 -er myself (public sector), but have a 4-day week.   I re-balanced work and life a few years ago, and now work Tue-Fri only.   

I love my free Mondays (think of how much we love bank holiday weekends!)....although I find that Tuesday has become the new Monday in my brain!

Also about 2.5 hours commuting time each day.


----------



## Simeon (23 Apr 2008)

Self employed and do about 50 hrs a week, over five days. Very occasionally a 70 hr week will crop up. Once I'm indoors - no phone calls, eMails etc ....... people soon understand this and respect it. You wise up as you get older.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Apr 2008)

I think you'll find that I have got the biggest one.


----------



## Blueberry08 (24 Apr 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I think you'll find that I have got the biggest one.



Is that your chat-up line?


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2008)

Like a donkey,eh? But hopefully with the hands of an artist also


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> Like a donkey,eh? But hopefully with the hands of an artist also


Vanilla is a woman so it's worse than it seems...


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2008)

Jeeeez! Sorry Vanilla.  I'll think of you the next time that I've got your namesake between two wafers!


----------



## batty (24 Apr 2008)

Sunny said:


> I am beginning to think that some people are actually proud of how much they work!!! It sounds like the 'lunch is for wimps' culture is back!


 
I get up half an hour before I go to bed and crawl on my hands and knees to work a 48 hour day, 8 days a week.  Only stopping for a beating from the boss and a handful of broken glass.


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2008)

batty said:


> I get up half an hour before I go to bed and crawl on my hands and knees to work a 48 hour day, 8 days a week.  Only stopping for a beating from the boss and a handful of broken glass.


That's nothin'! When I were a lad....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (24 Apr 2008)

Purple said:


> That's nothin'! When I were a lad....


 
Were you the one delivering the bread in the hovis ad


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Were you the one delivering the bread in the hovis ad


 Don't know the ad, sorry.


BTW, the "Four Yorkshire Men" sketch, while covered by Monthy Python, did not first appear in Monty Python. Anyone know where it originates?


----------



## The_Banker (24 Apr 2008)

I work a 36 hour week for a PLC. 9:30 to 5:30 Monday to Friday...

I live pretty near so commute time is about 10 minutes. I am on call one week in every five but the chances of being called while on call is pretty slim.

I could work longer hours to climb the so called ladder but I am happy with where I am at the minute.


----------



## joe sod (24 Apr 2008)

it depends what "work" is, if you have to do hard physical work i don't think you will find too many people doing extra hours, also employers would not demand it as they know there is a limit, i think the further you get from this definition the more hours people think they should put in and the more employers expect it, it is ridiculous in a way because with labour saving technology that we have had for 30 years now people should have very little work to do, its just that society has not caught up with technology, an awful lot of modern "work" is not really that essential


----------



## Ron Burgundy (24 Apr 2008)

joe sod said:


> it *depends what "work" is*, if you have to do hard physical work i don't think you will find too many people doing extra hours, also employers would not demand it as they know there is a limit, i think the further you get from this definition the more hours people think they should put in and the more employers expect it, it is ridiculous in a way because with labour saving technology that we have had for 30 years now people should have very little work to do, its just that society has not caught up with technology, an awful lot of modern "work" is not really that essential


 
if i'm not free to do as i wish ( sleep, tv, read etc ) and am being paid i am at work. what i do during that time depends on how i am being employed.


----------



## highly (24 Apr 2008)

i work about 50 hours a week for a financial firm in Dublin 2. 8am-6pm. Cycle to work about 40 minutes each way. Leave at 7 to squeeze in a shower and coffee before starting.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Apr 2008)

Leave at 7.30am home by 5.30pm most days. I'm contracted to work 41 hours a week. Don't know why it's an odd number.  They get more than that out of me most weeks. Unless there's a direct correlation between take home pay and hours worked you're a mug if you stay in work. I've mostly stopped bringing work home. If you work too hard you'll literally wind up doing the work of two people and it's a nightmare reducing back down to a normal workload with people queuing up asking you to do things.

Effective people can work very modest hours. As they're not always around they don't attract distractions from their own objectives.


----------



## room305 (24 Apr 2008)

Contracted to do a 34 hour week. An absurdly low number and impossible to stick to, especially since the work generally involves odd hours (early mornings/nights) and one of the team has to be on call over the weekend.

Add in the fact that I still take on outside contract work during my "off" hours and it's like I never left the private sector ;-)


----------



## SarahMc (24 Apr 2008)

I'll lower the average, 20 hours. 

Working up more at present though in order to take extended leave in the Summer.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Apr 2008)

I left the house at 6.30 yesterday morning and still working.......lunch is for wimps


----------



## Madangan (25 Apr 2008)

My sister owns a small grocery shop, she works 7 days a week Mon to Sat 9 to 7(8 in summer),Sun 10 to 2 (5 in summer)during which time she occasionally escapes to her house (attached to shop) to go to loo, make a cup of coffee( which she seldom gets time to finish) and put on dinner for youngest two who get home around 5ish from school. 

Several evenings a week when shop closed she washes shop floor(other days she has someone to do this) and every evening she sorts out the tills. She occassionally escapes the shop for say two hours during which time she does the business banking ,visits our mother in a nursing home gets hair done. Inevitably during these hours she gets two/three calls from the shop asking her about pricing or ordering etc...

She also does all the bookwork including newspaper returns etc...(at least one hour every day) This is not included in the hours she is in the shop. She also does say 50% of housework.

So whereas I am a self confessed lazy git I think my sis can win the award for hours worked. 

She has a commute time of 1 minute.


----------



## MrMan (25 Apr 2008)

> She has a commute time of 1 minute



She has it handy so!


----------



## Welfarite (25 Apr 2008)

The hours worked dont matter: It's what you do in that time: the old thing about working smart instead of hard. Mandangan's sister is doing the latter, IMHO. She is heading for a health crash. No lunch hour? No relaxation time? 7 days a week? She should seriously look at her lifestyle. She should pay a student to work a few hours for her and give her quality time with her family, etc.. The cost in monetray times would be nothing to what she would gain in work/life balance terms


----------



## Thirsty (25 Apr 2008)

"When I were a lad..." aka Four Yorkshire Men sketch

Thought it was Peter Cook, but could be wrong - I think the sketch was written by Terry Chapman/Eric Idle before the Monty Python series came on the scene


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2008)

Kildrought said:


> "When I were a lad..." aka Four Yorkshire Men sketch
> 
> Thought it was Peter Cook, but could be wrong - I think the sketch was written by Terry Chapman/Eric Idle before the Monty Python series came on the scene


 Correct, it was first shown on the "At last; The 1948 show"


----------



## fobs (25 Apr 2008)

Work 9-5:30 five days a week (with one hour for lunch which I always take) and am on call one Saturday in 4 for which we get an on-call rate. Work in the private sector and rarely do overtime. Get 2 tea breaks (taking one now as I type) a day also.


----------



## z103 (25 Apr 2008)

> She should pay a student to work a few hours for her and give her quality time with her family, etc.. The cost in monetray times would be nothing to what she would gain in work/life balance terms


Maybe she can't afford this. Ireland isn't a cheap place to hire people, even on a part time basis. She would also have employment law and compliance to contend with, not to mention staff training etc.


----------



## Molly (25 Apr 2008)

37.5 hrs per wk in financial services. O/T of approx10 hrs per month. 10 min commute. Sweet. !


----------



## Killter (3 Jun 2008)

45-50 hours and 5 hour commute (driving)-it kills me and would love a pay cut 
to do less hours.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Jun 2008)

Kildrought said:


> "When I were a lad..." aka Four Yorkshire Men sketch


Luxury!

Thought I'd take some time out of my lunch break to look in on you all. Must go and lick road clean now...


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jun 2008)

Self-employed never stop working.

You have do do the work when it's there.

I was doing quotes for tenders last night till almost 12.
I don't think I could do it any other way.

I spent all day Saturday working and all bank holiday Monday working.

Went to eat my Christmas dinner this year and realized I still had my work trousers on, what a laugh!


----------

